# Do you have a favorite kid?



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

So I know as parents were not supposed to... but do you?

&amp; No we don't care which cat is your favorite!


----------



## Supe (Sep 4, 2015)

Only have 1, but the dogs are a lot less frustrating than she is!


----------



## P-E (Sep 4, 2015)

Supe said:


> Only have 1, but the dogs are a lot less frustrating than she is!


Ditto, there can be only one.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 4, 2015)

Those who say they don't are lying.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 5, 2015)

My two are equally annoying, and for different reasons. Can handle one at a time. Maybe they are too young for me to have a favorite just yet.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 5, 2015)

^+1. I love that one is a cuddle bug and the other has a scientific inquiring mind. These same traits also annoy the crap out of me sometimes.


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 5, 2015)

I love how honest you guys are.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 5, 2015)

I see myself in my kids...I think that is the most annoying part. I think " damn, did you have to inherit that from me".


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 5, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I see myself in my kids...I think that is the most annoying part. I think " damn, did you have to inherit that from me".




Definitely this, especially when his mom points it out saying, "He definitely got *THAT* from you..."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Only have 1, but the dogs are a lot less frustrating than she is!
> ...


https://youtu.be/sqcLjcSloXs



SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> My two are equally annoying, and for different reasons. Can handle one at a time. Maybe they are too young for me to have a favorite just yet.


Bah. Must harness the gamer....


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2015)

YMZ PE said:


> ^+1. I love that one is a cuddle bug and the other has a scientific inquiring mind. These same traits also annoy the crap out of me sometimes.


This. Plus a 19 mo, so she's all cute and stuff but she's still a shitting factory


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 7, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> My two are equally annoying, and for different reasons. Can handle one at a time. Maybe they are too young for me to have a favorite just yet.


Bah. Must harness the gamer....

We are trying, but she has to pass kindergarten.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2015)

i think they are still too young for me to choose fairly...maybe when they are older


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2015)

I only have two and can honestly say that I don't have a favorite. Of course, there are times when you might give preferential to one over the other, but it balances itself out. In fact historically, if one complained that the other was getting preferential treatment and whined the old "How come he can do that and I can't?" my wife's and my typical response was "because he's our favorite, that's why"


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd step in front of a bus for each of them.

infinity divided by 3 still equals infinity.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2015)

You should only have one. It makes it easier to choose.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 8, 2015)

So what if you only have 1 kid and they are not the favorite?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)

I think you just described my childhood


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you need a hug, RG?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)

Fuck You


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck You


whoa there pal, he only offered a hug. Damn only kids want everything.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 8, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck You


When?

Er, oh wait, you weren't talking to me.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 8, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck You
> ...


Note to self: next time horny, offer RG hug.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 9, 2015)

It's funny how this circled around to how you end up with kids...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 9, 2015)

It's the Circle of Life!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr. Tex is my current favorite...the other two, not so much.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

in our family my old lady says I am "too harsh" on our oldest and too nice to the youngest. And its vice versa for her, she baby's the oldest and jumps down the youngest throat for the slightest thing. the middle child (the girl) just seems to stay neutral and is transparent...


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2015)

According to my brother and sister, I was my parents' favorite.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2015)

csb said:


>




have you ever paid attention to how much attention real life middle children actually don't get, that's why we are all so independent and successful


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2015)

My mother is a middle child. She demands plenty of attention.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 11, 2015)

Our middle child makes sure she is heard.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 11, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


As a middle kid, I approve this message!


----------

